# MAC Haul, Lady Gaga and new palette



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

So excited that I have another palette now, mostly consisting of golds, greens and greenish blues that I can wear nicely with my colouring.  A few lippies, glosses, cream foundation, and Caviar Dreams quad, which I love!  Photo below!


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the green in the lower left corner of that palette? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

cucumbers said:


> What is the green in the lower left corner of that palette? Looks gorgeous!


	It is called Swimming and it is beautiful!  Shimmery, soft and gorgeous!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome haul! I'm so excited for you!  What lippies did you get? I think I can see Viva Glam V and VI... what else is there?


----------



## Babylard (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice haul! You'll get so many looks out of that. I just bought the foundation too. I'm excited to try it out! Enjoy your items


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

Lippies are Bombshell (love it, adore it!) Viva Glam II and V. I already have VI here from another haul and they don't look half bad on me!  I just wish I had them in the fall when I was all browns and warm toned colours!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 15, 2011)

Oooh, pretty!  How about the lipglasses? Bombshell looks right up my alley...!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 15, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Oooh, pretty!  How about the lipglasses? Bombshell looks right up my alley...!


	I wore Bombshell today and I really love it!  Lipglasses, etc. are:

  	Spirited (Lipglass)
  	Love Nectar (Lustreglass)
  	Flusterose (Lusterglass)
  	Pinkarat (Lusterglass)

  	I love my pink tones!!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 16, 2011)

I LOVE the colors in your palette. What a gorgeous color combination


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

Bombshell seems so beautifuuul !
  	I wanted the Quad too  Nice haul


----------

